# Trek 820 upgrade advice.



## Danketch71 (Mar 17, 2008)

Hello all, 

Looking to upgrade my 07 Trek 820 and no, thanks, not to another bike. I like this bike, I like the steel frame, and wish to keep it. I don't care if I eventually end up with $1000 in parts in a $240 bike. 

I ride light trails and bike paths mostly, but am looking to do more difficult trails, and want some advice on what to upgrade first. Not really happy with the fork (RST 65mm I think), Haven't broken anything else yet, just have some extra cash burning a hole in my pocket. 

So any recommendations that will fit my 820? I was looking at the Marz. XC700 on Jenson USA for $250 something and an Avid BB7 mech. disc brake conversion. 

Thanks in advance,

Dan


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*tough upgrade...*

You'll need an 80mm fork because your current one is only 63 mm travel, anything bigger = a raked out chopper that won't handle well. the Marz. is 100mm.

For the brakes, you'll need a disc brake hub, probably cheaper to get a whole new wheel.

In short, it'll be cheaper to buy a new rig, doing it 1 part at a time is perhaps, the most expensive way to make your ride better.

In short, new fork for say $250, new wheel for say $80, new disc brake for say $70, and you can see it's adding up already @ ~ $400+

Good luck, Jim


----------



## baraant (Feb 25, 2005)

If you're going to upgrade then here goes:

Fork - yes the Marzochii XC700 is a good deal, but consider this; I broke one and I only weigh 150lbs, but I do ride very aggressive XC.

Wheelset - If you want to ride better and go to disc brakes then you're going to need a new wheelset (a wheelset is the first upgrade anyone should make). For what you're doing I would highly recommend the Cane Creek Zonos Disc or Shimano XT M756 Disc Wheelset w/ Mavic 717 Rims.

Tires - Maxxis Crossmark eXception series

New Brake and also shift levers - take your pick there are a lot of options out there.

New front and rear derailleur along with cassette and chain then you might as well do your bottom bracket bracket and crankset.

Orrr you can easily save yourself all the time and effort by simply getting a bike built to do the job you want - Ibex Asta X7. Your mind and body will love you for simply buying the correct tool for the job. Trust me I've been there and was asking the same thing 4-5 years ago, although I had a better bike then you're starting with, and I just ending up getting a newer better bike that gave more bang for the buck than all my upgrading hopes would have gotten. Good luck.


----------



## baraant (Feb 25, 2005)

*We'll give you all the help you need*

What's your budget?


----------



## Danketch71 (Mar 17, 2008)

Ok, You fellow make some sense. Maybe I will just ride this till I break it/get tired of it, then get another steel frame bike. Just found out about the Jamis Dragon, looks pretty sweet. Thanks for the advice.


----------

